# Passaround: Jiro Tsuchime White #1 270mm Gyuto



## ashy2classy

Testing the waters with this one. On the "other" forum this type of thing has been done a few times so I wanted to try it on KKF. I just purchased a 270mm Jiro gyuto and given the recent love/hate about the pricing of these, I was wondering if a group of 10 or so users would want to try it so more real-world feedback could be given about these hyped-up knives.

Also, because of the price and scarcity of this knife, I'd ask for $25 from each user so there's some motivation to not beat the **** out of it. At the end of the passaround, I'd put it up for sale for the retail price minus the passaround funds received. Assuming there are 10 participants at $25 each, that would be about $600 sale price.

EDIT: those that participated in the PA will get first dibs and their PA fee will be deducted from the final cost. If there are multiple parties interested, I'm not sure what I'll do. LOL! 

Below is a link to the knife that was purchased. I'll post photos of the knife tonight or tomorrow.

https://www.toshoknifearts.com/products/eva-1048-fa270?_pos=5&_sid=d3b293ad1&_ss=r

Any feedback is appreciated. PM me if you're interested so I can keep track. TIA!

Photos:


----------



## daveb

Very nice offer. (Alas too much carbon for me) Thanks.


----------



## Gjackson98

I am interested, $25 to test the mystery! If this do launch later count me in!


----------



## Carl Kotte

I would be thrilled to try it too! The plan seems good! Is there any geographic restriction imposed on your part?


----------



## ian

(Post deleted. I thought I was interested, but I think that was just the initial high of seeing a passaround. I’m not as into this particular knife, so I’ll let others try instead. Great idea, though. Really looking forward to hearing people’s opinions. It’s a gorgeous specimen.)


----------



## Barmoley

Thank you for this great offer. I'll play, even though the company's antics annoy the hell out of me, but I want to have an informed opinion instead of suppositions.

I have a slight problem with the disposition method though. If you sell for $250 under retail to a random person, that is just an invitation for an instant flip. I don't have a problem with flipping in general, but many here do and doing it this way is just an invitation for "bad" behavior. Basically, the passaround participants are sponsoring the potential flip. As long as all participants agree that this is fine, I am OK with it, I just wanted to point this out, so we don't have another thread about how community is going down the toilet. The knife will be used by the end of the passaround, so selling it below retail is warranted.


----------



## labor of love

Very cool idea. Can’t wait to hear what people think.


----------



## F-Flash

Great idea! 
Just a thought, sell the knife to one of the guys participating to passaround. Maybe that removes the potential flipping.


----------



## tgfencer

I'd be in.


----------



## labor of love

Eh...I don’t know. At the end of the day seller makes his money back covering retail price. Buyer gets a used knife in a condition that is undetermined at a discount. Seems unlikely to me at the moment you would be able to flip a used pass around knife anywhere close to retail. Maybe it switches hands once or twice after the pass around is over, maybe not. 
Any real flippery would likely be due to 270mm scarcity. And you might have to sit on the knife for some time to build up that demand. And the knife might need to be repolished because well that’s what collectors want and that service costs money. 
Who knows? Maybe someone make $50 somehow off this.

Either way this pass around would be a huge net positive for the forum.


----------



## Barmoley

labor of love said:


> Either way this pass around would be a huge net positive for the forum.



Absolutely agree.

I think it will be flippable due to something weird about these knives, unless it was badly damaged which I don't expect to happen. Like I said just wanted to bring this up, so it is out there and people can think about it. I personally don't care about flipping, I've seen knives I've sold go for more and I am fine with it, but a lot of people are sensitive to it.


----------



## labor of love

Barmoley said:


> Absolutely agree.
> 
> I think it will be flippable due to something weird about these knives, unless it was badly damaged which I don't expect to happen. Like I said just wanted to bring this up, so it is out there and people can think about it. I personally don't care about flipping, I've seen knives I've sold go for more and I am fine with it, but a lot of people are sensitive to it.


Oh yeah I forgot, you’re on team laissez faire!


----------



## Barmoley

labor of love said:


> Oh yeah I forgot, you’re on team laissez faire!


That I am, live and let live is my motto


----------



## ashy2classy

labor of love said:


> And the knife might need to be repolished because well that’s what collectors want and that service costs money.



I considered sending it out to get refinished by someone before selling it, dependent on the cost.


----------



## ashy2classy

Carl Kotte said:


> I would be thrilled to try it too! The plan seems good! Is there any geographic restriction imposed on your part?



I was hoping to keep it in the states to keep the transit timely and to (hopefully) limit the risk of damage during shipping. I knew this would be an issue and I forgot to mention it in the original post.


----------



## YG420

Very cool of you Ashy!


----------



## Matus

This is a cool idea and I appreciate a lot you are offering it. The only reason why I am not joining is being located in Europe as that makes the shipping cost explode and adds non negligible issues at customs (I took part in an international passaround in the past). 

I must note though that looking at the linked Tosho page the knife looks more civil than what I have seen on Hitohira page.


----------



## Carl Kotte

ashy2classy said:


> I was hoping to keep it in the states to keep the transit timely and to (hopefully) limit the risk of damage during shipping. I knew this would be an issue and I forgot to mention it in the original post.



I see. That makes sense. Of course, no biggy Biggy! [emoji1303] 
I wish you good luck with the passaround! It’s a great idea and very generous. All best


----------



## chinacats

Not personally interested in this knife but love the idea. Most classy ashy.


----------



## ashy2classy

First post updated with photos...

Also, thanks to everyone that has expressed interest! Below is the list of users that I have so far. If I've missed anyone, or if anyone has changed his or her mind, please let me know.

Gjackson98
Barmoley
tgfencer
lagrangeL2
Ivang
Jon-cal
Ryndunk
Jville
SilverSwarfer


----------



## Jville

I'd love to get in on this one!


----------



## Jon-cal

ashy2classy said:


> First post updated with photos...
> 
> Also, thanks to everyone that has expressed interest! Below is the list of users that I have so far. If I've missed anyone, or if anyone has changed his or her mind, please let me know.
> 
> Gjackson98
> Barmoley
> tgfencer
> lagrangeL2
> Ivang
> Jon-cal
> Ryndunk
> Jville



Fun! Thanks for doing this Kevin. Very cool of you to do this with such a buzzy knife


----------



## milkbaby

Good karma to you ashy! Really great idea!

Maybe to avoid the possible flipping issue brought up when selling at a discount, you could sell it at the full price and use the collected fee towards refinishing it at the end. Or if that wasn't desired, just donate the collected passaround fee to a charity.


----------



## Jville

milkbaby said:


> Good karma to you ashy! Really great idea!
> 
> Maybe to avoid the possible flipping issue brought up when selling at a discount, you could sell it at the full price and use the collected fee towards refinishing it at the end. Or if that wasn't desired, just donate the collected passaround fee to a charity.



Geeze, are we that far gone?? Alot of people get all worked up, when you try to do some practical factors that would help manage flipping, like calling people out. Now it's being suggested to add a couple hundred bucks onto a knife, so it won't be flipped. Part of the benefit of joining the paid passarounds is to possibly get the knife at a discount. It's a very gentleman way imo. Doing what is suggested would crush the spirit of it imho. Im not trying to get attitude with you, but I just think that's way too much. Why don't the people in the passaround agree not to flip it out of the spirit of the passaround, and if they do- call them out. Rather , than inducing hype by overpricing it. It could still be flipped at full price, if the hype is there.


----------



## Barashka

Daamn, that's a big boi .. I'd love to hear what people think.


----------



## jimmy_d

Is there any room left? I'd be interested to try the knife and get more involved on the forum/in the community


----------



## marc4pt0

Super cool. If it were a 240 I would have wanted to jump in for sure


----------



## ashy2classy

9 participants. Still one spot left. PM me if you're interested. Thanks!


----------



## MowgFace

Ashy you are in fact too classy. This is such an awesome gesture! Not my Jam, but excited to hear feedback.

Mowgs


----------



## ashy2classy

PARTICIPANTS - please PM me your name and address so I can setup the order of users. When I receive your address I'll PM you with my PayPal so funds can be sent to get everything started. I'm also considering sending the knife to get refinished and sharpened before the passaround so I know it has a quality edge for everyone.

RULES FOR THE PASSAROUND

*Duration*: each participant may keep the knife for up to 7 days. 

*Acceptable Use: *no-brainer here. Use your best judgement to determine if the ingredients you will be cutting can potentially damage the knife. If there's any question, DON'T USE THE KNIFE.

*Sharpening: *I ask that only participants that are confident in their sharpening skills sharpen the knife. If sharpening is done, it should be limited to a common-sense, low-impact approach (no super-low-grit stones). No modifications of the original grind/profile should be made. (Thanks, @SilverSwarfer !)
*Shipping: *please make sure the knife is packed as securely as possible and INSURED FOR $850. I'll do my best to include packing materials that make unboxing and re-packing as simple as possible. I'm going to try to use material that is molded for the knife box. If I can't find a way to do that I'll include a padded case to give the knife additional protection.

*Damage: *if the knife is damaged during use or shipping, please contact me immediately so I can find a solution. I'm hoping this doesn't happen, but you never know.
If anyone has any questions or suggestions, please don't hesitate to PM me.

Thanks!
Kevin


----------



## Jville

You have mine it was already sent, address.


----------



## ashy2classy

I have all of the participants' addresses and payments so I've set the order below.

Jon-cal
Barmoley
Ivang
lagrangeL2
Jville
tgfencer
Silverswarfer
Ryndunk
jimmy_d
Gjackson98

The knife will start on the west cost and work it's way back east. I plan to get the knife sharpened before sending it to Jon-cal so hopefully that will be sometime next week. If it doesn't get done next week I'll make sure it gets sent the following week. I understand we're going to run into the holidays so I hope that doesn't hold up the process. If anyone has any questions or concerns please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## ashy2classy

Waiting for some packing material to arrive then the knife is off to https://www.instagram.com/forty.knives/ to get a quick spa treatment before going to Jon-cal. Will keep the group up to date with progress.


----------



## CiderBear

Just wanted to jump in late and say that this is a great idea and I can't wait to read everyone's opinion on the knife


----------



## ashy2classy

Andrew finished the knife yesterday so it should be shipped out to Jon today. Below is a low-res photo he sent me of the knife. When I asked him how the edge was after he was done, he said, "The edge is killer...the heel barely scratched me and it cut deep."


----------



## jimmy_d

ashy2classy said:


> Andrew finished the knife yesterday so it should be shipped out to Jon today. Below is a low-res photo he sent me of the knife. When I asked him how the edge was after he was done, he said, "The edge is killer...the heel barely scratched me and it cut deep."


Nice! Can't wait till it makes its way back east and to hear everyone's thoughts.


----------



## Jon-cal

I received the knife earlier this week. Here are some initial observations after using it for a few days. I’ll post some more as I use it. Edge length is 273, height is 55, spine thickness is 7 and weight is 272g. The edge on this is phenomenal. I’m not sure what Andrew did to this knife and whether is was polished or eased in anyway, but this doesn’t have any fit and finish issues like I was expecting from some of the Jiro pics I’ve seen. The flat spot on this is enormous and while the choil looks pretty righty biased it’s not bad at all as a lefty. Looking at the grind a bit closer with a straight edge it definitely is right biased but certainly usable left handed. 


First impression is it’s a nice knife. I don’t understand the hype and price if I’m being honest, but I certainly wouldn’t fault someone for wanting one.


Here are a few photos. Also, pictured next to it are a Watanabe 270 and a Mazaki 270 for fun or size comparisons to more common 270s.


----------



## jimmy_d

Jon-cal said:


> I received the knife earlier this week. Here are some initial observations after using it for a few days. I’ll post some more as I use it. Edge length is 273, height is 55, spine thickness is 7 and weight is 272g. The edge on this is phenomenal. I’m not sure what Andrew did to this knife and whether is was polished or eased in anyway, but this doesn’t have any fit and finish issues like I was expecting from some of the Jiro pics I’ve seen. The flat spot on this is enormous and while the choil looks pretty righty biased it’s not bad at all as a lefty. Looking at the grind a bit closer with a straight edge it definitely is right biased but certainly usable left handed.
> 
> 
> First impression is it’s a nice knife. I don’t understand the hype and price if I’m being honest, but I certainly wouldn’t fault someone for wanting one.
> 
> 
> Here are a few photos. Also, pictured next to it are a Watanabe 270 and a Mazaki 270 for fun or size comparisons to more common 270s.
> 
> View attachment 63874
> 
> 
> View attachment 63875
> 
> 
> View attachment 63873


Sounds good so far! I like the look of that flat spot.


----------



## Jon-cal

Alright, the knife is on its way to Barmoley. 

Some parting thoughts. 

The food release is pretty solid, even left handed. It does vary a bit along the length but the back 1/3 is especially good. That’s where the cucumbers below were cut and it left them all on the board.

I’ve never seen a KU finish take a patina like this. It’s either very thin, or partially polished off or something. Either way, it’s a pretty cool effect.

Finally, I stropped this on some loaded leather once. The edge as received was crazy sharp but not a lot of bite. I made a bunch of mirepoix one night and cut up steak and chicken few times (for the patina haha). The edge was starting to suffer a bit before stropping brought it back. About what you’d expect for white 1 I guess.

Overall, a pretty cool knife and comfortable to use. It’s well balanced and I can’t really find a whole lot to complain about, except maybe the price. I’m curious to hear what everyone else thinks.

Thanks Kevin for putting this together!


----------



## Corradobrit1

Finally some real world experiences to cut through the hype. Looking forward to hearing what people think.


----------



## Barmoley

The knife arrived safely and in good shape.


----------



## ashy2classy

Jon-cal said:


> Alright, the knife is on its way to Barmoley.
> 
> Some parting thoughts.
> 
> The food release is pretty solid, even left handed. It does vary a bit along the length but the back 1/3 is especially good. That’s where the cucumbers below were cut and it left them all on the board.
> 
> Overall, a pretty cool knife and comfortable to use. It’s well balanced and I can’t really find a whole lot to complain about, except maybe the price. I’m curious to hear what everyone else thinks.


Thanks, Jon! For what it's worth, these are my exact impressions as well. The knife is very comfortable in the hand, performs well and has really good release.


----------



## Corradobrit1

No more reviews?


----------



## Barmoley

I was the next in line and used the knife for about a week. Before I give my impressions I want to point out that I was biased against the knife and Jiro in general because of the hype, how these knives are sold, price and how the main distributor treats questions on Instagram. This out of the way I'll try to be impartial, but see above.

I received the knife in good shape and sharp enough for me not to worry about putting my own edge on it. The knife has good fit and finish for a Japanese knife of this type of construction. Everything is smoothed and rounded. The balance was very good for me, even though this knife is longer than what I usually like it didn't feel much longer than a long 240 in pinch grip. The handle felt smaller and shorter than what I would expect for a knife of this size, but I like smaller handles, so it worked for me. People who like larger handles might not be as comfortable. The profile of the knife is interesting because of how flat it is. I like flat profiles, but this knife being as long as it is and flat spot being most of the length of the knife I felt that it might actually be too flat. For purely chopping it is fine, but it just seems too much since if one purely chops I am not sure this much length is desired and something like a nakiri might work better. In any case, it is not bad, just too much for me, same profile on a shorter knife would work better for me. The grind is good, it strikes a good balance between food release and ease of cutting. The knife is a good all rounder and doesn't really excel in either, but is good in both. All in all this was the basic theme of this knife for me. It is good as a general, do it all main gyuto, but not great at anything really, at least in my use. Edge retention seemed fine and consistent with what I'd expect from WH1 in my use. At the end of the week it didn't cut tomatoes quite as easily as in the beginning, but it was still sharp enough for everything else. I didn't notice any chipping or major rolling, the blade is long so there is a lot of edge to go through. Once again good, but not mind blowing. At the end of the week the knife was still sharp enough so I didn't feel like I should sharpen it. The bevels and grind were even and I didn't notice anything out of the ordinary, I don't know if this is how it came from the maker or if anything was corrected later, but the knife was fine the way it came to me.

In conclusion, I want to once again point out that this is a good knife, might even be very good for someone, it just didn't blow me away. I didn't find any major issues with it and I was biased from the get go, but to me for a knife to be in this price bracket it needs to be exceptional or at least unique in some way. This knife is good and would be great at half, two thirds the price. Maybe the western version of this knife is just different enough to commend a higher price for those who like western handles and balance closer to the handle.

Thanks to Kevin for letting me try this, I am glad I did.


----------



## ashy2classy

REMINDER to participants: please post your experience with the knife to the thread so others can read. My hope for this exercise was to provide more public feedback for Jiro knives. Thanks!!!


----------



## tgfencer

Any update as to where this thing is? As in previous passarounds, it would be courteous to all involved to comment when you receive and/or send the knife on, as well as providing your opinion and feedback.


----------



## Jville

Just received it today. I didn't get home until late.


----------



## lagrangeL2

TLDR: The Jiro is a good all-rounder 270. There are better knives at a lower price, but it has character, and Mr. Jiro will get there.


Quick and dirty impressions:
The Jiro cuts reasonably well. Food separation falls between a newer Shig and a Toyama 270 gyutos. Food release falls along the same lines. It wedges a bit, but is heavier than a Shig so it powers through - close to the weight of a Toyama honyo. The edge profile is fine - I prefer a bit more belly. It has a moderately forward balance, which is nice - given the weight. It's tip is thin enough; food release is consistently decent along the blade.

This may seem uncharitable, but it isn't meant as such: it...feels like Mr. Jiro tried to make a Toyama with a slight fuller - and came somewhat close. Give it time, he'll be up there.

It is a good (OOTB) all-rounder, with character.


Drawbacks:

It could use some thinning - but the knife's weight somewhat mitigates the need. The finish (incl. kuro) is more reactive than I expected - but manageable.

Regarding price: No idea. I would probably buy the western version retail. But...performance-wise, there are better knives at a lower price. And most of my classics feel better.

Regarding availability: No comment. Also, does he sell direct (or under a different name)?


This wasn't a thorough treatment, and I apologize for that.


----------



## madelinez

I have a jiro 155mm petty on the way if anyone wants me to pollute this thread with a different kind of review.


----------



## Cloudsmoker

ashy2classy said:


> 9 participants. Still one spot left. PM me if you're interested. Thanks!


PM sent


----------



## ThatGreenBronco

Cloudsmoker said:


> PM sent


If it comes to Dallas I'd love to see it!


----------



## Cloudsmoker

ThatGreenBronco said:


> If it comes to Dallas I'd love to see it!


That might require a luncheon engagement (with or without the knife)


----------



## tgfencer

Knife reached me today. Both box and knife in good order. I'll write out some impressions once I've had a chance to use it a bit.


----------



## tgfencer

First off, thanks to Ashy for the passaround, I think it's a wonderful service to the community. Glad I got to try a Jiro, and now that I've tried it, glad I haven't bought one.

Some basics to start. As folks have mentioned, the profile is quite flat, good for chopping and push cutting with enough belly for some rocking. The steel seems well heat-treated, I touched it up on a mikawa nagura and the edge came back to life easily, as you'd expect from white steel. The KU is a pretty uneven, which some people may dislike for aesthetic reasons. Fit and finish as a whole is fine, nothing mindblowing but nothing irritating. I personally found myself really hating the handle, but I'm not sure why. Maybe because it lacks texture and feels a bit like laminate flooring rather than solid wood?

Jiro received a lot of hype in a very short space of time as a wonderkid newcomer to the "small, one-man shop" category of Japanese smiths. His prices correlate with many Western makers with small outputs and some rarer and higher end Japanese makers. I don't know if he uses prelaminated stock or not, maybe someone else can comment on that.

I guess I'd sum up my impressions like this: The feel, presentation, and performance of this knife is nothing better than your average J-knife, it has little if any of the personality and uniqueness one expects from a custom maker, one man shop, or even just a high-end Japanese knife, but still carries the same high price tag. Another way to describe my feelings toward it would be that it reminds me much more of my Munetoshi than a Shig/Tsukasa Hinoura/Kato/Ashi/etc and frankly, I'd probably say my Munetoshi is an as good, if not better performer and package at a fraction of the price.

I hope I come across cohesively, it's not my intention to be overly harsh or hyper-critical and I'll admit some of my complaints may be a matter of personal taste. I realize that many of my complaints are related to or reference the knife's price and relative value, but to me this is important and unavoidable. Others expectations for what a $800+ knife should be may very well differ from my own. This is a perfectly functional blade that some people may indeed love and cherish, but for me, the overall package at the current price would not be remotely tempting.


----------



## SilverSwarfer

I received the knife today. Package and contents in order with zero issues or concerns. Looking forward to testing the knife and posting my thoughts.


----------



## SilverSwarfer

I contacted next-in-line last week and have the knife all set and ready to move on to the next lucky participant! 

I ended up having to take a working road trip through the weekend so the Jiro will be shipping from Nashville this afternoon (Monday 1/27), with a fresh polish and crisp apex. 

Stay tuned- I will post my thoughts on the experience soon. 

I thoroughly enjoyed my experience with this knife and I am very grateful to have had this opportunity. Thanks again to Ashy, KKF community, and fellow participants!

Here’s a few quick pics showing the current condition.


----------



## SilverSwarfer

My thoughts and opinions based on about 3 total hours with the knife in hand:

Several who have already posted thoughts have shared some great information that is good for the group and useful for prospective buyers. I hope my contribution does not become too repetitive as my experience reflects similarly to what has already been shared. 

I was not able to form any initial impressions objectively. I was really excited about this new maker and I received a lot of the hype openly. Of all the pros/ cons surrounding this maker, price is the most impactful point. 

In many ways I think such a high price point will probably hurt this maker in the long run. The “flavor” of these knives is definitely to my liking. I very much enjoy the blacksmith’s finish and tastefully simple handles as worn by this particular blade. The steel is perfectly traditional. The shape is as familiar as Gyuto profiles can be. The net sum of all these factors is a perfectly functional and straightforward tool. Exactly what it needs to be. No more, no less. But also in many ways vanilla and not unlike many scores of alternatives from reputable makers that also deliver at a much more appropriate price point. My take- price is a major bummer because I love this knife!

The knife has a soul that speaks to my heart. Feels great in hand. The balance, feedback, heft, aesthetics, and performance were all ringing my bells and brought me joy in using the knife. I wanted to keep it but I’m a knife whore so I easily fall in love with stuff that makes no sense for me financially or practically. I’m glad it’s not mine and I’m glad I didn’t lay out the change on this one. Because you can get where this one goes for less cash and have leftover funds for some shiny new stones. 

The overall performance was good. It’s not an all-star knife. It’s a very well executed Gyuto in a nicely treated White 1. I really wanted to sharpen this knife. Most of all I wanted to sharpen it! So I did. 

But sharpening frustrated me because I don’t like the original bevel profile. It has a convexed kireba leading into a more severely convexed primary bevel, finishing out with a micro-secondary bevel at the edge. So you have the effect of a gradual to aggressive curve angle terminating at an invisible edge. Not for me. I like a similarly convexed face/bevel but I profoundly enjoy results of thinning and rebuilding a v-profile secondary bevel (due to much lower sharpening angle). I sparingly lest infrequently micro bevel my double bevel knives. Call me crazy. Sharpening this knife was frustrating because I didn’t want to modify the original bevel configuration. Devil on my shoulder wanted to convert it to a thinner, more delicate cutter, skating the edge of irresponsibly thin. That’s what I enjoy. 

The sharpening character of the knife did not disappoint however. The steel felt really good on the stones. I felt like the Nakagawa heat treat was extremely well executed. I was able to build really crisp apexes that responded well to stropping and touch-ups. I felt like I could control easily how much bite/tooth I wanted on the edge. Deburring was pesky but I think that was a result of the unfamiliar high sharpening angle I held to keep the knife in original configuration. 

Stones I used:
Sigma ii 3k, 6k
Shapton Glass 2k
Nano Hone 1k, 6k
JNATS- Natsuya, couple Suitas, couple hard finishers Narutaki style 
I strop on cBN loaded balsa, 2u or 1.5u

Perceived sharpness was good. Apex stayed crispy for a long time but these edges wanted to roll more than micro-chip so touch ups were frequent and effectively easy. Cutting performance was in line with previous reviewers. But again it’s thick for my preferences. 

Obviously I polished the knife. Main reason was I really was curious about the reactivity. And I’m not a patina guy anyway. But that’s why reactivity is important to me. How often/hard would I be scrubbing on this thing? Not as often as most, I found. The cladding is awesome! It reacts beautifully and relatively slowly. I don’t know about this so I’m guessing: it seemed like there was more core steel and less cladding in this blade than what’s usual for any given sanmai. Seemed like the cladding was ultra thin if not wispy at the core junction. Also a few delam spots? The Kurouchi seems fragile too. Like it could be gone in a half year or so possibly. 

Overall this knife felt right. It’s a good fit for me. I would love to own this knife. Arguments could be made to justify price and I would especially object less if I thought the maker himself was getting most of it! I intend to create or exacerbate zero controversy, so I emphasize now: all thoughts written here are only my opinions. Opinions can change. Opinions can be wrong. 

I cannot emphasize enough how awesome this experience has been. I gained so much out of the time invested, and I am really happy to have had the opportunity to participate. Huge thanks to all involved!


----------



## khashy

SilverSwarfer said:


> My thoughts and opinions based on about 3 total hours with the knife in hand:
> 
> Several who have already posted thoughts have shared some great information that is good for the group and useful for prospective buyers. I hope my contribution does not become too repetitive as my experience reflects similarly to what has already been shared.
> 
> I was not able to form any initial impressions objectively. I was really excited about this new maker and I received a lot of the hype openly. Of all the pros/ cons surrounding this maker, price is the most impactful point.
> 
> In many ways I think such a high price point will probably hurt this maker in the long run. The “flavor” of these knives is definitely to my liking. I very much enjoy the blacksmith’s finish and tastefully simple handles as worn by this particular blade. The steel is perfectly traditional. The shape is as familiar as Gyuto profiles can be. The net sum of all these factors is a perfectly functional and straightforward tool. Exactly what it needs to be. No more, no less. But also in many ways vanilla and not unlike many scores of alternatives from reputable makers that also deliver at a much more appropriate price point. My take- price is a major bummer because I love this knife!
> 
> The knife has a soul that speaks to my heart. Feels great in hand. The balance, feedback, heft, aesthetics, and performance were all ringing my bells and brought me joy in using the knife. I wanted to keep it but I’m a knife whore so I easily fall in love with stuff that makes no sense for me financially or practically. I’m glad it’s not mine and I’m glad I didn’t lay out the change on this one. Because you can get where this one goes for less cash and have leftover funds for some shiny new stones.
> 
> The overall performance was good. It’s not an all-star knife. It’s a very well executed Gyuto in a nicely treated White 1. I really wanted to sharpen this knife. Most of all I wanted to sharpen it! So I did.
> 
> But sharpening frustrated me because I don’t like the original bevel profile. It has a convexed kireba leading into a more severely convexed primary bevel, finishing out with a micro-secondary bevel at the edge. So you have the effect of a gradual to aggressive curve angle terminating at an invisible edge. Not for me. I like a similarly convexed face/bevel but I profoundly enjoy results of thinning and rebuilding a v-profile secondary bevel (due to much lower sharpening angle). I sparingly lest infrequently micro bevel my double bevel knives. Call me crazy. Sharpening this knife was frustrating because I didn’t want to modify the original bevel configuration. Devil on my shoulder wanted to convert it to a thinner, more delicate cutter, skating the edge of irresponsibly thin. That’s what I enjoy.
> 
> The sharpening character of the knife did not disappoint however. The steel felt really good on the stones. I felt like the Nakagawa heat treat was extremely well executed. I was able to build really crisp apexes that responded well to stropping and touch-ups. I felt like I could control easily how much bite/tooth I wanted on the edge. Deburring was pesky but I think that was a result of the unfamiliar high sharpening angle I held to keep the knife in original configuration.
> 
> Stones I used:
> Sigma ii 3k, 6k
> Shapton Glass 2k
> Nano Hone 1k, 6k
> JNATS- Natsuya, couple Suitas, couple hard finishers Narutaki style
> I strop on cBN loaded balsa, 2u or 1.5u
> 
> Perceived sharpness was good. Apex stayed crispy for a long time but these edges wanted to roll more than micro-chip so touch ups were frequent and effectively easy. Cutting performance was in line with previous reviewers. But again it’s thick for my preferences.
> 
> Obviously I polished the knife. Main reason was I really was curious about the reactivity. And I’m not a patina guy anyway. But that’s why reactivity is important to me. How often/hard would I be scrubbing on this thing? Not as often as most, I found. The cladding is awesome! It reacts beautifully and relatively slowly. I don’t know about this so I’m guessing: it seemed like there was more core steel and less cladding in this blade than what’s usual for any given sanmai. Seemed like the cladding was ultra thin if not wispy at the core junction. Also a few delam spots? The Kurouchi seems fragile too. Like it could be gone in a half year or so possibly.
> 
> Overall this knife felt right. It’s a good fit for me. I would love to own this knife. Arguments could be made to justify price and I would especially object less if I thought the maker himself was getting most of it! I intend to create or exacerbate zero controversy, so I emphasize now: all thoughts written here are only my opinions. Opinions can change. Opinions can be wrong.
> 
> I cannot emphasize enough how awesome this experience has been. I gained so much out of the time invested, and I am really happy to have had the opportunity to participate. Huge thanks to all involved!



Best review so far. Thank you.


----------



## tgfencer

khashy said:


> Best review so far. Thank you.



Agreed. Very well written and presented and with a balanced tone.

I didn’t love the knife as much, due to personal preference and perhaps a slightly jaded mindset, but I ostensively agree with most of what was said. Good all around knife, not an all star.


----------



## CiderBear

Thank you everyone for posting your thoughts on this knife. 

What did you feel about the Taihei handle? I haven't seen another maker using this handle material before, so I'm curious how it feels like in hand and the grip when wet.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Nothing I'm reading so far would make me rush out to buy a Jiro. Its not a style that resonates with me from a performance perspective. But it's great to get some specific details regarding the grind, profile, HT and Jiro's overall philosophy, especially as he was responsible for every stage in production and finishing. Curious if this is one of the earlier iterations (don't remember if the SN was mentioned) or a latter version which I understand has been tweaked somewhat.


----------



## tgfencer

Corradobrit1 said:


> Nothing I'm reading so far would make me rush out to buy a Jiro. Its not a style that resonates with me from a performance perspective. But it's great to get some specific details regarding the grind, profile, HT and Jiro's overall philosophy, especially as he was responsible for every stage in production and finishing. Curious if this is one of the earlier iterations (don't remember if the SN was mentioned) or a latter version which I understand has been tweaked somewhat.



It was #48, I believe. https://www.toshoknifearts.com/collections/gyuto-270mm/products/eva-1048-fa270


[QUOTE="CiderBear, post: 668590, member: 37802 "What did you feel about the Taihei handle? I haven't seen another maker using this handle material before, so I'm curious how it feels like in hand and the grip when wet.[/QUOTE]

@CiderBear I too would be interested in other folks opinions. The handle was nicely tapered, but I found it a little slick and slightly cheap feeling. Think I would have liked it better in another more textured wooden material, or even just plain ho wood.


----------



## Corradobrit1

tgfencer said:


> It was #78, I believe. https://www.toshoknifearts.com/collections/gyuto-270mm/products/eva-1048-fa270
> 
> .


I think you meant #48.


----------



## Barmoley

CiderBear said:


> Thank you everyone for posting your thoughts on this knife.
> 
> What did you feel about the Taihei handle? I haven't seen another maker using this handle material before, so I'm curious how it feels like in hand and the grip when wet.


I didn't notice the handle much, which means it was comfortable and not slippery to me. I remember it being comfortable and not in the way.


----------



## madelinez

I've got a petty with the same handle material and it feels a bit too smooth/insubstantial.


----------



## lagrangeL2

The handle felt smooth, but it wasn't noticeable into prep. I should have paid attention to it, but was the smoothness solely from polishing, or was the handle processed/coated/etc. in some way?

I also would have liked a larger handle with butt chamfering, but that's personal preference.


----------



## CiderBear

@tgfencer @Barmoley @madelinez @lagrangeL2 (oh gosh your username gives me violent flashbacks): thank you folks for your impressions on the handle. Do you have any experience with ichii or ebony? How smooth does this taihei feel compared to those?


----------



## ashy2classy

SilverSwarfer said:


> My thoughts and opinions based on about 3 total hours with the knife in hand:
> 
> Several who have already posted thoughts have shared some great information that is good for the group and useful for prospective buyers. I hope my contribution does not become too repetitive as my experience reflects similarly to what has already been shared.
> 
> I was not able to form any initial impressions objectively. I was really excited about this new maker and I received a lot of the hype openly. Of all the pros/ cons surrounding this maker, price is the most impactful point.
> 
> In many ways I think such a high price point will probably hurt this maker in the long run. The “flavor” of these knives is definitely to my liking. I very much enjoy the blacksmith’s finish and tastefully simple handles as worn by this particular blade. The steel is perfectly traditional. The shape is as familiar as Gyuto profiles can be. The net sum of all these factors is a perfectly functional and straightforward tool. Exactly what it needs to be. No more, no less. But also in many ways vanilla and not unlike many scores of alternatives from reputable makers that also deliver at a much more appropriate price point. My take- price is a major bummer because I love this knife!
> 
> The knife has a soul that speaks to my heart. Feels great in hand. The balance, feedback, heft, aesthetics, and performance were all ringing my bells and brought me joy in using the knife. I wanted to keep it but I’m a knife whore so I easily fall in love with stuff that makes no sense for me financially or practically. I’m glad it’s not mine and I’m glad I didn’t lay out the change on this one. Because you can get where this one goes for less cash and have leftover funds for some shiny new stones.
> 
> The overall performance was good. It’s not an all-star knife. It’s a very well executed Gyuto in a nicely treated White 1. I really wanted to sharpen this knife. Most of all I wanted to sharpen it! So I did.
> 
> But sharpening frustrated me because I don’t like the original bevel profile. It has a convexed kireba leading into a more severely convexed primary bevel, finishing out with a micro-secondary bevel at the edge. So you have the effect of a gradual to aggressive curve angle terminating at an invisible edge. Not for me. I like a similarly convexed face/bevel but I profoundly enjoy results of thinning and rebuilding a v-profile secondary bevel (due to much lower sharpening angle). I sparingly lest infrequently micro bevel my double bevel knives. Call me crazy. Sharpening this knife was frustrating because I didn’t want to modify the original bevel configuration. Devil on my shoulder wanted to convert it to a thinner, more delicate cutter, skating the edge of irresponsibly thin. That’s what I enjoy.
> 
> The sharpening character of the knife did not disappoint however. The steel felt really good on the stones. I felt like the Nakagawa heat treat was extremely well executed. I was able to build really crisp apexes that responded well to stropping and touch-ups. I felt like I could control easily how much bite/tooth I wanted on the edge. Deburring was pesky but I think that was a result of the unfamiliar high sharpening angle I held to keep the knife in original configuration.
> 
> Stones I used:
> Sigma ii 3k, 6k
> Shapton Glass 2k
> Nano Hone 1k, 6k
> JNATS- Natsuya, couple Suitas, couple hard finishers Narutaki style
> I strop on cBN loaded balsa, 2u or 1.5u
> 
> Perceived sharpness was good. Apex stayed crispy for a long time but these edges wanted to roll more than micro-chip so touch ups were frequent and effectively easy. Cutting performance was in line with previous reviewers. But again it’s thick for my preferences.
> 
> Obviously I polished the knife. Main reason was I really was curious about the reactivity. And I’m not a patina guy anyway. But that’s why reactivity is important to me. How often/hard would I be scrubbing on this thing? Not as often as most, I found. The cladding is awesome! It reacts beautifully and relatively slowly. I don’t know about this so I’m guessing: it seemed like there was more core steel and less cladding in this blade than what’s usual for any given sanmai. Seemed like the cladding was ultra thin if not wispy at the core junction. Also a few delam spots? The Kurouchi seems fragile too. Like it could be gone in a half year or so possibly.
> 
> Overall this knife felt right. It’s a good fit for me. I would love to own this knife. Arguments could be made to justify price and I would especially object less if I thought the maker himself was getting most of it! I intend to create or exacerbate zero controversy, so I emphasize now: all thoughts written here are only my opinions. Opinions can change. Opinions can be wrong.
> 
> I cannot emphasize enough how awesome this experience has been. I gained so much out of the time invested, and I am really happy to have had the opportunity to participate. Huge thanks to all involved!


WOW, awesome review! Thanks so much for sharing!!!!


----------



## Barmoley

CiderBear said:


> @tgfencer @Barmoley @madelinez @lagrangeL2 (oh gosh your username gives me violent flashbacks): thank you folks for your impressions on the handle. Do you have any experience with ichii or ebony? How smooth does this taihei feel compared to those?


Smoother than ichii, but not as smooth as ebony, but i am sure there are variations on all of these, finish dependent.


----------



## tgfencer

@CiderBear Also lighter than ebony. Not sure about ichii. Texture is hard to pinpoint as finish makes a big difference. For example, I've had ultra smooth ebony and quite grippy ebony and I'm sure the same could be said for this taihei stuff.


----------



## Keat

I thought Taihei was the handle maker, not the wood. . .


----------



## tgfencer

Keat said:


> I thought Taihei was the handle maker, not the wood. . .



Yeah you’re probably right. I know nothing.


----------



## lemeneid

Nice reviews everyone. I would love to know how this knife compares to the classics like Wat, Takeda, TF, Tanaka, Maz, etc... $800 is pretty steep for any knife


----------



## Ryndunk

Received the knife today. First impressions are good. Looking forward to trying it out tomorrow.

Here are some pics of the handle for those who were curious.


----------



## Midsummer

looks like wenge...


----------



## Barclid

Midsummer said:


> looks like wenge...



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Senna_siamea


----------



## CiderBear

Thanks for all the reviews and responses to my question about the handle, everyone. Thanks @ashy2classy again for organizing this!


----------



## jimmy_d

Picked up the Jiro at the PO yesterday - arrived safe and sound in MA! I'm sick as a dog so I won't get to put it to use right away but looking forward to trying it out as soon as I can start cooking again.


----------



## jimmy_d

So unfortunately my kids brought home something from daycare and I was sick for the majority of the week I had the Jiro, so I didn’t get to put it to use as much as I would have liked to. That being said, I think I still got a pretty good feel for the knife.


My first impression of it taking it out of the box were as I expected. The knife looks awesome in my opinion! I love the overall aesthetic of Jiro’s knives. The feeling in the hand was great. I love the handle and it just felt perfect in the hand. It had nice balance and didn’t feel huge for a 270.


Over the week I used it on some potatoes, cooked steak, onions, peppers, garlic, ginger, carrots, raw beef, and apples. I tried to cut as wide a variety of food as I could without putting anything to waste. I thought it cut very well in pretty much all aspects. Food release was good, but not perfect. I am mostly a push cutter but tried to rock it a little, slice and do some tip work just to see what it could do. And I think it did everything very well, but I wouldn’t say it excelled at anything in particular. I think it probably felt best cutting bell peppers because of the large flat spot. Dicing onions was not its strong suit. Maybe it was me and just the fact I haven’t been using a 270 much lately but horizontal cuts felt clumsy.


Personally I’m happy with my knife sharpening skills, but I don’t know if others would be! So I did not take it to the stones. So unfortunately I can’t say much to that.


Overall I think there was nothing to complain about. It’s a great knife! I personally really want to give the western version a try and I think I would like a 240 or 210 better. As for the price – I don’t know. I don’t have experience with the super high end knives a lot of you guys have so I think it is hard for me to compare it to others in the price range.


Thanks for setting this up Kevin! It was definitely a fun experience.


----------



## Briochy

https://www.instagram.com/p/B83rvQQnq0T/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link
Does that mean the new stock is gonna have superior quality for the cladding steel???


----------



## labor of love

New profile looks way nice.


----------



## Gjackson98

Jiro arrived at my place in great condition! 
Going to make lunch with it without any presharpening. 
Current measurements 
Length: 275mm
Heel height:54.5mm
Weight: 9.6oz or 273g 

First impression: it’s a great 270 knife, didn’t feel big at all. The point balance is right at kanji. I wasn’t excepting much from Jiro at first to be honest. However the balance feeling of power and swiftness just got me excited about this experience! 














I will post a lot of feedback separately along the way so my feedback won’t be blurred up by “general feeling”


----------



## Ryndunk

Thanks to Ashy for doing this pass around. And sorry for the delayed review. I can't really say to much about the blade that hasn't already been said, but here goes.
I really like the over all feel and appearance of this blade. Spine an choil are not polished but are comfortably rounded. Ku finish is thin but looks nice and matches the blades rustic appearance well. My first impression of the handle was it feels slick. But never bothered me in use and in my opinion seems to fit the blade well. 

I was able to use the knife for 3 days at work. First impression on the board was kind of meh. But the more I used it the more It grew on me. Didn't really Excell at anything but doesn't ever let you down either. At 270+mm and 272g, It never seems unwieldly or tiresome. 
Profile might not be for everyone but the huge flat spot works well for me. Food release for me seemed really pretty good. Wedged a bit but nothing outrageous,except for carrots but these were what I was working with that week so not fair I guess.



Cladding is less reactive than I am used to. A stable patina formed quickly and evenly without any drama. 

Edge retention is about what you would expect for white 1. I didn't raise a burr on the stones. A couple quick strops on my hard takashima or aoto brought the edge right back to where it should be. The blade was sharpened a bit different than I sharpen my own knives. It has a bit of a "macro bevel" and a little thicker behind the edge than I am used to. Still performed pretty well, but with one good session on the stones I bet it could be really impressive. 
Overall I really enjoyed using this knife. Didn't ever feel like I wanted to put it down, or send it on to the next guy. Think it is a really nice "working man's" knife. Unfortunately, with a collector's price tag.


----------



## Gjackson98

Sorry for the late feedback, I was planning on posting my first time user experience 2 days ago, then I got distracted by work. 

Before you read the feedback below, please consider that I am only a hobbyist home cook, my reviews only speak for myself. The knife has been around working hard for few month now, the bevels might not speak true as if it was right out of the box. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*I will describe my first time user experience as shocking. *
The knife performed excellent against soft protein and veggies. Especially during push cuts, you can go through large chunks of beef with ease. The 275mm cutting edge with extra long flat belly definitely helped. 
On harder surface veggies like Carrots and Leeks however, the performs was shockingly poor. As I have to push for it to cut through. 


My first impression of this knife can be summarized as: 

*The look*: 
A good looking KU gyuto, feels great and balance well in hand. I haven't used a 270mm blade for a while, so this was a big knife for me. 

*The cut*: 
Jiro cuts soft proteins and veggies very well. The knife has difficult time to cut through harder objectives like Carrots and leeks. 

*The blade geometry and design*: 
I like the extra flat bevel for push cuts, I didn't get to use the tip much but 1 onion. To use the tip on this 275mm beast, I had to raise the heel off the cutting board for about 9mm, on a 240mm shige I will only need to bring up 6.5mm. With my kitchen table setting at 90mm off the ground and I am 5'8ish (175cm) tall, it was not very convenient for me to use. However I believe this is more so a 270mm vs 240mm kind of deal than Jiro. 
The bevel on this Jiro for sure will need to be thinned. If I own this knife and had the option to thin it down on the stone for an hour, it will be a totally different beast.

* Is it worth the price? *
the 270mm knife might not do it justice, as in many way (other than push cutting large chunk of meat) I didn't find the length comfortable. 
If you would ask me base on my own usage, rather I will pay for the price today, I will say no. 
However it's a cool knife, there are many things Jiro is doing great at. I think if you priced the knife right, one day it can get there in the 800 range, but to start at 850 is a far reach. 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I personally believe that the blade needs to be thinned. If you run your thumb along the bevel from edge to spine you will feel a big hump? and it's pretty thick behind the edge. The bevel is designed like an Axe (quoting someone on KKF ) seems like its designed for heavy use. 

To confirm the under performance wasn't caused by deviation of the testing subjects and edge sharpness, I performed the actions below: 

1. I compared the cuts with 4 other gyutos; 220 Tsourkan, 240 Shige, 240 Munetoshi honyaki, 240 Toyama SS. They all performed well against the same carrots and leeks. 

2. I repeat test 1 on a different carrot, result the same. 

3. I touched the blade up on fine stone after getting Kevin's approval and repeat test 1. result got little better on the Jiro but I would still consider as poor. 

In this photo below you will see where the carrot start to resist the bevels. 




In this photo you can see where the carrot completely stopped the bevels. 




-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
So I am planning on shipping the knife out on Friday to the next member. 
If you guys believe I did something wrong here or there are more you want me to try, please advice.
I would love to consider.


----------



## Gjackson98

And big thanks to Kevin for this wonderful opportunity and generosity of sharing the joy with other KKF family. We should keep the positive vibe on around here, and continue to do more pass around like this.


----------



## panda

the edge always gets fat from passarounds because everyone sharpens it but never bothers to thin the bevels out of fear of messing up the finish. when i did tanaka passaround it came back an axe, lol.


----------



## Gjackson98

panda said:


> the edge always gets fat from passarounds because everyone sharpens it but never bothers to thin the bevels out of fear of messing up the finish. when i did tanaka passaround it came back an axe, lol.


Yep, that's what I was thinking. but Either way this is a fun experience


----------



## Gjackson98

Knife shipped just now to the next gentleman!


----------



## ashy2classy

panda said:


> the edge always gets fat from passarounds because everyone sharpens it but never bothers to thin the bevels out of fear of messing up the finish. when i did tanaka passaround it came back an axe, lol.


After the last person is done, the knife will be going back to @Forty Ounce for thinning and sharpening before it's offered to the PA group/forum.


----------



## Cloudsmoker

Gjackson98 said:


> Knife shipped just now to the next gentleman!


Which brings it me. And thank you so much, Kevin, for including a neophyte in this circle. Perhaps I can share my impressions from an unfamiliar perspective. It was larger than my comfort level, but the weight felt beautifully balanced. Cut through soft vegetables with ease, but seemed a bit sluggish cubing cooked/cold chicken breasts. 

For me, the knife exudes personality. Strong, bold, unpretentious. I absolutely loved the handle - right size, beautiful, functional, secure in the hand, and beautiful attention to detail. From a purely aesthetic viewpoint, the elegance of the wood balanced the boldness of the metal craft. Thank you, again, for the privilege of this participation.


----------



## Forty Ounce

Knife received.. surgery will begin shortly..


----------



## labor of love

Just curious...do you guys find many similarities between Jiro and Mazaki? Particularly the newer heavier Mazakis?


----------



## Gjackson98

labor of love said:


> Just curious...do you guys find many similarities between Jiro and Mazaki? Particularly the newer heavier Mazakis?



Who is carrying the newer heavier mazakis?


----------



## labor of love

Gjackson98 said:


> Who is carrying the newer heavier mazakis?


I’m referring to the carbon batch( and perhaps others that might be similar).
This Kasumi 240mm is 256 grams, my KU 240mm from the same batch probably weighed 10 grams heavier
https://carbonknifeco.com/collections/mazaki/products/mazaki-white-2-migaki-gyuto-240mm


----------



## Gjackson98

labor of love said:


> I’m referring to the carbon batch( and perhaps others that might be similar).
> This Kasumi 240mm is 256 grams, my KU 240mm from the same batch probably weighed 10 grams heavier
> https://carbonknifeco.com/collections/mazaki/products/mazaki-white-2-migaki-gyuto-240mm



I haven’t had the chance to try that specific model. Wonder if anyone else does.


----------



## labor of love

They’re my personal faves of all the Mazakis. Profile has the perfect amount of curve, not too flat and not JNS shun looking. But everyone has their own opinion


----------



## Gjackson98

labor of love said:


> They’re my personal faves of all the Mazakis. Profile has the perfect amount of curve, not too flat and not JNS shun looking. But everyone has their own opinion



Would you recommend the KU or Kasumi?


----------



## labor of love

Gjackson98 said:


> Would you recommend the KU or Kasumi?


I believe the KU in this batch runs a tad thicker and heavier. I haven’t used the Kasumi yet, but that’s likely what I would want to try next.


----------



## ashy2classy

labor of love said:


> I’m referring to the carbon batch( and perhaps others that might be similar).
> This Kasumi 240mm is 256 grams, my KU 240mm from the same batch probably weighed 10 grams heavier
> https://carbonknifeco.com/collections/mazaki/products/mazaki-white-2-migaki-gyuto-240mm


I had a 270 from this batch and it was too thin behind the edge for my liking. His grind is evolving, but I preferred the grind from my older 240 from the 2nd generation nashiji. It felt more solid against the board. I tend to prefer that in knives, which I guess is why I never jive with wide-bevels with super thin edges.

Going back to your question, I didn't really see a big similarity. I prefer the Jiro to the new batch of Mazaki. However, I think the Mazakis perform better overall. That might not be the case after the Jiro is thinned.

Jiro 270







G2 nashiji 240






Newest generation nashiji 270


----------



## Corradobrit1

Last one is very Katoesque


----------



## panda

last one look like hybrid wide bevel concave, have fun maintaining that one


----------



## ashy2classy

panda said:


> last one look like hybrid wide bevel concave, have fun maintaining that one


Not mine any more. No more Mazakis for me.


----------



## labor of love

Gjackson98 said:


> Who is carrying the newer heavier mazakis?


Hey thought you might like to see this. 
New Mazakis are beast like.
https://www.instagram.com/p/B9sMEkGHNax/?igshid=1rxazem839zp4


----------



## jimmy_d

labor of love said:


> Hey thought you might like to see this.
> New Mazakis are beast like.
> https://www.instagram.com/p/B9sMEkGHNax/?igshid=1rxazem839zp4


Anyone know when kns might get more?


----------



## ashy2classy

jimmy_d said:


> Anyone know when kns might get more?


They're in stock. I'm considering buying one solely based on James' comments about the improved finish and performance.

https://knivesandstones.us/collections/mazaki
https://www.knivesandstones.com.au/collections/mazaki


----------



## labor of love

ashy2classy said:


> Not mine any more. No more Mazakis for me.


Lol ashy


----------



## ashy2classy

labor of love said:


> Lol ashy


I guess I lied. I'm the worst. 

I blame James.  Knowing his training and connection to Kato I can't help the FOMO.


----------



## tgfencer

ashy2classy said:


> I guess I lied. I'm the worst.
> 
> I blame James.  Knowing his training and connection to Kato I can't help the FOMO.



The previous 6 posts are pretty much this forum in a nut shell.


----------



## labor of love

I do the same thing all the time.


----------



## Forty Ounce

Finished! Check it out ---> https://www.instagram.com/p/B9xgRlIHIO8/?igshid=z0kouni4u4b1


----------



## ashy2classy

Forty Ounce said:


> Finished! Check it out ---> https://www.instagram.com/p/B9xgRlIHIO8/?igshid=z0kouni4u4b1


Thanks, Andrew!!!

Here's a video...
https://instagram.com/stories/forty...ource=ig_story_item_share&igshid=8okyiehsowhd


----------



## thebradleycrew

Hell of a nice job. The knife surely needed some thinning. I tried to put an edge on it, but it looks so much thinner now! Nice work.


----------



## Forty Ounce

thebradleycrew said:


> Hell of a nice job. The knife surely needed some thinning. I tried to put an edge on it, but it looks so much thinner now! Nice work.


Thanks man! I felt the same when I first saw it. I'm glad that it came back to me to fix up, I think whoever ends up with this knife will be very happy.


----------



## jimmy_d

ashy2classy said:


> They're in stock. I'm considering buying one solely based on James' comments about the improved finish and performance.
> 
> https://knivesandstones.us/collections/mazaki
> https://www.knivesandstones.com.au/collections/mazaki


Can you still buy from the Australian site from the US? I they are in stock in AU but out of stuck in the US...


----------



## ashy2classy

jimmy_d said:


> Can you still buy from the Australian site from the US? I they are in stock in AU but out of stuck in the US...


Yep.


----------



## jimmy_d

ashy2classy said:


> Yep.


Thanks Kevin!


----------



## Forty Ounce

Posted another video..
https://www.instagram.com/p/B9z-pKzH3xS/?igshid=1b8pqzsifkdsp
I thought I should mention.. the giant flat spot was sharpened to a gentle curve during the passaround, so that's no longer a problem.. Also, I did test cuts (at 400 grit, the current finish hasn't been messed ) on carrots and cabbage using straight down cuts, no lateral movement and no wedging.


----------



## ashy2classy

A brief update. Knife is back from @Forty Ounce . Andrew did a great job with the blade. During the PA, I had one member express interest in purchasing the knife so I'm currently waiting on his decision. If he decides to pass, I will offer it to the rest of the group for $650. The price has increased because I've put over $200 in thinning and sharpening (before and after the PA) services so I'm trying to recoup a bit of that. Whenever I have an update I'll make sure to post it to the thread. Thanks again to everyone that participated!


----------

